

OpenPDS architecture - pilooch
http://openpds.media.mit.edu/#architecture

======
samsquire
This is a cool idea. This beats adding futile access control mechanisms to
decide who can see data which provides no protection once it has been revealed
to at least one party (horse has bolted). Case in point; iOS and Android.

Instead, OpenPDS accepts code from applications which then operates on the
sensitive data and returns the outcome so data never leaves a device under
your control.

Github:
[https://github.com/HumanDynamics/openPDS](https://github.com/HumanDynamics/openPDS)

------
pfraze
I'm mucking with the same ideas for Grimwire [1]. HTTP-style servers are run
in pages, Workers, and RTC peers. New software can enter the user's personal
RTC/worker network, make requests to applications that act like openPDS
describes, and send the answers on.

There are some known unknowns and I'm always ready to get schooled on
security. That said, almost anything has to be better than the mint.com
approach.

1 [https://grimwire.com](https://grimwire.com)

